# how to run a 3inch pellet pipe through my 8 inch existing wood stove chimeny??



## mdymek (Sep 9, 2008)

hello,i purchased a pellet stove recently,it is replacing my wood stove wich has a 8 inch round steel chimney.my home is very old built in 1850 and it's hard to put new holes through walls and or roofs so i want to utilize the chimeny already in place.
my stove will only run on 3inch pipe so i am going to run the 3 inch pipe right through the existing 8 inch chimeny.
i have a theory on how i will secure the pipe on the bottom end but my question is how will i secure it up on the top end?
has anyone out there done this and maybe have some clever ideas for me.
any suggestions would be helpfull.


----------



## mlwschultz (Sep 9, 2008)

When we had our Harman XXV installed by the stove shop, they used a special pipe to go from the 3" connector on the stove to a 6" opening in an existing chimney flue.  The pipe was expensive, but it's adjustable height to match up to the flue opening & goes from the 3" to the 6" size in one pipe.  Not sure if you could use something like that to hook up into the 8" stove pipe, or if you really need to run the 3" pipe all the way through the 8" pipe.


----------



## imacman (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you looking for something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-X-20-Stainles...ryZ20598QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## imacman (Sep 9, 2008)

sawdustburners said:
			
		

> i'd try hookup without extra liner expense. why not?



I actually agree 100% w/ you....I used a 4" to 8" adapter on my pipe.  Just thought I'd show the other "options".


----------



## Metal (Sep 9, 2008)

This is what you need.  It attaches the 3" Pellet Pipe to your existing 8" pipe.


----------



## mdymek (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for yor replys,trust me i wish my stove was capable of using the 3 to 8inch adapter.but unfortanately for me it must maintain 3 inch the whole way.
i'm going to use pel vent pro pipe.
my idea is to get a 60inch long pipe and just run that through the 8 inch pipe.
it's just that up on the top end now i will have a 3inch pipe flopping around in a larger 8 inch pipe.
and was looking for some sort of idea on how to secure the top of the pipe and also keep the 3 inch pipe centered in the middle of the 8 inch pipe.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 9, 2008)

How about fabricating a distance spacer bracket at the top of your 5 foot length. Use stainless steel stock and fasteners. Keep it simple for easy cleaning in the future.  

Good luck.


----------



## imacman (Sep 9, 2008)

mdymek said:
			
		

> thanks for yor replys,trust me i wish my stove was capable of using the 3 to 8inch adapter.but unfortanately for me it must maintain 3 inch the whole way.
> i'm going to use pel vent pro pipe.
> my idea is to get a 60inch long pipe and just run that through the 8 inch pipe.
> it's just that up on the top end now i will have a 3inch pipe flopping around in a larger 8 inch pipe.
> and was looking for some sort of idea on how to secure the top of the pipe and also keep the 3 inch pipe centered in the middle of the 8 inch pipe.



That's why I included the link to the eBay auction above...it includes a bracket that holds the top end of the liner w/o flopping around......check it out.

here's another one....look down in the description....you'll see a bracket that holds the top.
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-X-25-Stainles...ryZ41987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mdymek (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks guys for all the help,the reducer is a good idea but i cannot for the life of me find a 8inch to 3 inch reducer.
but all your replies have got my mind going and i think i'll be able to figure something out.


----------



## dave1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

i ran a 3'' liner down my chimney then used a reducer at the flue i cut the reducer back to make the opening big enough for the liner to come through  then tied my pipe into it


----------



## steamguy (Sep 11, 2008)

If it helps, years ago we put a stove in a zero clearance fireplace that went 30' up to the roof with 6" pipe. Our installers ran 4" pipe inside that , and when they got to the roof, used 3 pieces of sheet metal bent in the shape of a C to evenly space the pipe at the top of the stack. Simple solution, screwed in place. They used a collar on the top of the stack to shed the rain, finished it up with a wind cap. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## sandman460 (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, but when your equivalent vent length exceeds 15 feet, don't you need to jump up to 4" vent? Perhaps this is just a Breckwell requirement.

Thanks!
Pat


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2008)

Sandman, it is a brand specific requirement.  Some require increasing vent size depending on factors like altitude and chimney height.


----------

